# Trichomes not turning to amber?



## pigsmoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey, I posted a thread a little over a month ago asking for some opinions on when I might be ready to harvest. (https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/628943-another-my-girl-ready-yet.html)
Anyway, I was told by most of you to leave her another 2/3 weeks.. She has bulked up a shit load since then, gained so much weight at the top that she's leaning. I have been waiting to see the first signs of amber trichomes before I harvest, but I haven't seen any changes in colour for the past week or so. I can't get a clear enough shot of the trichomes, but they seem to be about 80%+ cloudy.

Some people are saying that autoflowers do not turn amber... is this true?
She is 95 days old... should I chop her now, or leave it a while longer?


----------



## SimonD (Mar 26, 2013)

Some stains' trichs don't turn amber. Well, they may if one waits long enough. I remember years ago, on OG, a guy grew out a plant for 20+ weeks waiting for amber. The thought still cracks a smile.

You may want to take a look at the sticky trich thread. Good luck.

Simon


----------



## DonPepe (Mar 26, 2013)

nice looking plant tho!

but some of the leaves at the top look similar to leaves when you are re-veging a plant. It may have something to do with it being an auto flower (I have never grew an auto b4).


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

95 days of flower is a long time man! 80% cloudy sounds almost ready, but hell if they're not turning amber the thc isn't degrading (don't quote me on that, I'm not 100% if it can degrade without changing), I would let them keep packing on the weight!


----------



## pigsmoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's.
Still a little confused on what I should do... I might give it a couple more days. She's been being flushed for 2 weeks now.


----------



## growone (Mar 26, 2013)

i too have had a non-ambering strain, or at least very reluctantly
trichs would turn golden yellow slowly
i ran this plant/clone several times to get a feel for gauging ripeness
and even though the visual differences between 11 weeks and 12 weeks of flower were very small, still made a big difference in the effect
so changes are happening in those trichomes, and a very nice autoflower


----------



## monkeybones (Mar 26, 2013)

is that 95 days from clone/seed or 95 days in 12/12? looks heavily sativa dominant so amber will be showing up probably post 10th week of flower

but that looks pretty close to done. I enjoy a soaring high and find that buds continue to turn amber in the jars anyway, so if it were me I'd chop any day now after 24-48 hours darkness


----------

